# LFTS 10/26/2020



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Took this morning off to get some things done at the office. First sit I've missed in awhile. Good luck out there today, I look forward to the updates to get me through the day. I'll be out again for the evening hunt and hope my next post in this thread is, BBD!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m in. Van Buren county. Nothing moving yet.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dead around my spot.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Dead here as well.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Live from the (make-shift) office, but I'm with you in spirit.
<----<<<


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Calm and wet. The rain is dropping off the trees. Gonna have to see them because I sure won’t hear em today 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Finally got out for first sit in Isabella Co. Beautiful morning, good luck all. Some beautiful bucks taken the last few days, congrats to all.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

3 nice Tom’s 
No deer.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

7 does and fawns so far. Only bad thing all are south of me, with a north wind. Not where they usually come from. Might just leave....


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Go get 'em guys. Last week of work before a week off to hunt Michigan followed by a week in Iowa. I'm already pretty worthless thinking about it.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nothing here but squirrels so far

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Couple does, a club 8 point and this guys so far.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Got back out after taking the week off because of last week's buck. All I'll shoot is an 8+ above average buck.
> I expected a little colder weather and a dusting of snow but all I got is a little drippy mist.


Hey, it is always good to have a plan. Also, there are worse things to be drippy.....


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

O deer so far. I only average one maybe two hunts a season getting skunked. Seen four Tom's tho.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

After not seeing anything this weekend, I decided to take the morning off. With only 15 acres and after taking a doe last Monday, there is no doubt I have burned my property out. I will be heading north in a couple of days, so my place will get a rest.

Of course, this then shows up on camera this morning...ugh.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Two so far. Same spike and six I’ve been seeing each time out


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow sound slow this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That's it. I'm heading in for coffee and watch some paint dry.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Four point came in and decided to bed down on the field edge 25 yards away 
May be here for a while.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Craves said:


> After not seeing anything this weekend, I decided to take the morning off. With only 15 acres and after taking a doe last Monday, there is no doubt I have burned my property out. I will be heading north in a couple of days, so my place will get a rest.
> 
> Of course, this then shows up on camera this morning...ugh.
> View attachment 593379


Shot a doe Saturday night tracked and found Sunday morning. This guy walked right where it all happened Sunday night. 10 acres


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

A spike horn just walked right in front of my tactacam and I didn’t get any pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

aacosta said:


> Shot a doe Saturday night tracked and found Sunday morning. This guy walked right where it all happened Sunday night. 10 acres


Probably wondering where his gf went


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

lil bluegill said:


> Probably wondering where his gf went


He can come with her if he wants


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I can’t wait to join you guys, a few more hours in the office then I’m headed out!


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Sounds like a slow morning out there. I'll be out this evening. Hope to get on the board.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

2 small bucks followed a doe n fawn around. Went into a swamp. The 5 point returned and just headed to the north.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Saw 3 deer all 3 bucks and 1 was definitely worth punching my last buck tag. Unfortunately he was crossing the neighbors field.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Zero deer for me.


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

Moon says midday all week!!!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> A spike horn just walked right in front of my tactacam and I didn’t get any pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, that's what they do


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Mid day and my four is still sleeping


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Jimbos,

Just noticed your location under your avatar. I'm sort of distantly related to Bill. My wife's cousin is married to Bill's cousin. All their kids even work in the store and they own adjoined property.

Anyhow... small world!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Dynrat said:


> Jimbos,
> 
> Just noticed your location under your avatar. I'm sort of distantly related to Bill. My wife's cousin is married to Bill's cousin. All their kids even work in the store and they own adjoined property.
> 
> Anyhow... small world!


Are you the person with family living on the farm on Fletcher rd, right by Bill's?


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> Are you the person with family living on the farm on Fletcher rd, right by Bill's?


That's them. Same last name as Bill.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just had a young 8pt cruise through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

These 2 owls in the same tree hooting back and forth this morning was cool.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Headed out when the rain picked up. Saw a lone fawn as I walked out. No mama is site. Hopefully she is out looking for love. Depending on the radar I’m 50/50 about going back


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Got back in a different stand for an afternoon sit.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Just had a shooter at 30 yards. Didn’t like my motionless decoy after 30 seconds and trotted away. I needed just one more step!!!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 593523


Can you explain why or have link??
I’m guessing here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

sniper said:


> Can you explain why or have link??
> I’m guessing here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


PFAS contamination in the deer muscle tissue.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

sniper said:


> Can you explain why or have link??
> I’m guessing here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


It was on 7&4 news feed. Not sure on how to do the link thing but you can google it I bet?


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Decided to wander out back for a sit. The combination of wind direction and cloud cover were motivating factors. Plus my neighbor is out in his yard cutting trees. 3 times in 7 years I’ve lived here he has pushed deer at me this way. 

Edited to add: it is definitely crunchy out here. Sounded like I was walking on a trail of potato chips. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

All strapped in. Seen four our 5 scrapes on my way in, 3 looked to be fresh from this morning and enough fresh rubs that would make any poket knife dull.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

All settled in from Benzie County.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sniper said:


> Can you explain why or have link??
> I’m guessing here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


https://www.abc12.com/2020/10/26/do...o-avoid-deer-meat-near-oscoda-township-marsh/


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I’m in. Spooked five does out of the field on the walk in. One new scrape from what appears to be this morning. Good luck. 41 degrees in Barry county.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

All set up in Ottawa, first time hunting over my covid habitat improvements and the wind is perfect.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Back out, mostly because I have a perfect wind direction which won't happen again until Thursday or Friday. Let's see if my grouse friends show back up.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Perfect wind for this setup tonight. Blowing lightly into my face. A lot of fresh scrapes found midday today.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Got in late tonight but this stand is an easy in easy out. Already off to a good start had a nice year and a half old 8?? Chase a doe right by me when I was 50 yards from my stand had an arrow nocked hoping it was a big boy but no such luck. Pretty serious chasing grunting hard and really pushing her. Had a good shot at either one. They came right under my stand so hopefully she’s hot enough to leave a trail for a big one to follow.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Set up along a couple ridges that dump into the swamp. Have had a camera here and haven’t gotten a picture in weeks and wondered why. The last picture was of a little blur and then nothing else. Got here and the door of the camera was open and the SD card and batteries are gone. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back where u saw the big one a few days ago. According to my cams he's been coming from this direction quite often.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Goofy set up tonight. Only 2 sticks high in a little dead tree. Close to bedding and wind is good. Scouted my way in, sign looked great.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Snuck down at 1:45 to get some food and the four point never flinched. Came back in at four and he jumped and ran off. He was bedded for six hours. Nothing else so far.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been settled for awhile. Benzie private. Very quiet walk in with wet leaves and perfect wind. Sitting in a historically good spot tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

First hunt of the year for me. Hunting a major pinch point. Time to get it done!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm in a tree over probably my best publland scrape. It is big and super fresh. I am pretty sure my big guy uses this one, I know he hits one a couple hundred yards up the edge. I am not usually this jazzed for a hunt, but this sets up good. If I don't see him tonight I will definitely be here again tomorrow morning. Cover is so thick I am over top of the scrape, like john eberhart style. Actually makes me a little nervous to be in a prime time spot.

Good luck guys

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

All set up in GT County. Sure looks and feels like a rutty night, let’s hope so. Good luck all.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> All set up in GT County. Sure looks and feels like a rutty night, let’s hope so. Good luck all.
> View attachment 593585


man you hunt a lot!!!!! I’m envious!!! Good luck


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 593523


2020 SUCKS for sure.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Good movement so far. 2 does and 2 fawns just came through 20 minutes ago and then 2 buttons just moved out. I found a loop hole in the baiting ban. I have this squirrel that lives in the oak next to me. This religiously goes out into the corn field about 60 yards out and pulls an ear of corn down and drags it back into the cover where I’m sitting to strip it and stash it. This last time he did it he must have been dropping a kernel every so often because one of the button bucks followed him in picking up the kernels. Finally the button buck caught up to the squirrel and took the whole ear from him and stripped it clean. The squirrel was thoughtful enough to leave it right in my shooting lane. Too bad it wasn’t a nice buck! Thinking about putting him on the payroll though.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bmoffit said:


> man you hunt a lot!!!!! I’m envious!!! Good luck


He's getting there


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a young buck running a doe hard all over the place


----------



## fishingninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just had a 6-8 pt running a doe at 85 yards. If I was in the treestand instead of ground blind he’d be dead :/


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> man you hunt a lot!!!!! I’m envious!!! Good luck


Lol- just trying to make the cut for the prestigious OGB Ironman award! 

Seriously though, anyone that knows me knows this is what I live for. I’ll take a breather once firearm season starts. Helps that I have an understanding wife and work. I’ve been there almost 30 years so they know the routine. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Just got settled for magic hour.


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

> I’ll take a breather once firearm season starts.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Had to leave early for a church meeting. Saw the shooter around 2:15 and two does at 3:30. Several new scrapes on my walk in. It’s time to hunt! I’ll be out in the am. Let’s see some bbd posts tonight.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 593601




Not Dwight! Don't do it to us! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

5 small bucks with shots at 2. Lots of baldies all deer within 60 yards. Heck of a sit so far.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

While I was cutting the grass this afternoon, my phone started dinging away.

The food plot can't be seen from the house, but it is only about 100 yrds away.

Ugh...


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- just trying to make the cut for the prestigious OGB Ironman award!
> 
> Seriously though, anyone that knows me knows this is what I live for. I’ll take a breather once firearm season starts. Helps that I have an understanding wife and work. I’ve been there almost 30 years so they know the routine. Good luck to you as well.


If ole leather ass ever endorses a seat cushion I'm gonna be all over it!


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a single deer so far and only two squirrels. Very odd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just passed a real nice 2.5 8 point pushing a doe hard. That was a tough pass. Doubt I’ll regret it though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There's a 2.5 eight feeling pretty frisky, bumping does all over out back.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Just had 7 coyotes run by at 10-15yds, couldn't get a shot on one.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sister in law with a good pass at 10 yards 2 or 3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sewey said:


> Just had 7 coyotes run by at 10-15yds, couldn't get a shot on one.


Well there's an endorsement for hunting with an AR. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Sister in law with a good pass at 10 yards 2 or 3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Made it back home to the swamp for an evening sit. Saw a small buck 175yds away in the left corner of the bean field around 645. Had three does about 35 yds out in a small hole straight out into the brush. Didn't hang around long enough for me to decide if I should shoot.
















Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Dynrat said:


> Not a *single* deer so far and only two squirrels. Very odd.
> 
> Not really all that odd...the local deer here are pretty much all married too (although they seem to have an "arrangement" that any doe in heat is fair game and the best buck around is the one who gets the action).
> 
> ...


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Several doe groups seen tonight. I did see a lone button buck (freshman) wandering around, things might be heating up soon. There was a deer in bedding area running does around but I did not get a look at him. I assume he is one of the JV guys tryout for varsity.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Good movement so far. 2 does and 2 fawns just came through 20 minutes ago and then 2 buttons just moved out. I found a loop hole in the baiting ban. I have this squirrel that lives in the oak next to me. This religiously goes out into the corn field about 60 yards out and pulls an ear of corn down and drags it back into the cover where I’m sitting to strip it and stash it. This last time he did it he must have been dropping a kernel every so often because one of the button bucks followed him in picking up the kernels. Finally the button buck caught up to the squirrel and took the whole ear from him and stripped it clean. The squirrel was thoughtful enough to leave it right in my shooting lane. Too bad it wasn’t a nice buck! Thinking about putting him on the payroll though.


Hmmmmm! Corn gathering pet squirrels, :mischeif: I can train them in State Campgrounds during the summer by stealing cornhole bags..:evilsmile


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Zero.. .high Hopes for tomorrow am

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing again tonight. Skunked two days in a row.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

4 does total at 100yds just before shooting time ended. Will try and get out tomorrow evening.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

#1 buck down. 10pt


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Dynrat said:


> Not a single deer so far and only two squirrels. Very odd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One prime grade A fox come through and an owl went after black squirrel. The squirrel won.
I believe it was the owl, I've had a pair around all year.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Was covered up in deer tonight from about 6:15 on. Had to doe and there 3 fawns trying to wind me for at least 45min. They definitely smelled where I had walked through the cover crop but could not really pick me out of the tree. It was pretty much a stomping match between the two doe so I got a kick out of that. Probably 10min before legal shooting time a small 8 came out of the corn and grunted a few times and chased them away from the stand.

Now the best part. As I'm roughly 150 yards from the truck I'm walking and looking at the ground thinking about what I have to do tomorrow job wise and I here a hiss, I immediately stop, look up and what I that was a con at first turned out to be a skunk, yup. Since I dont feel like smelling like s*** tonight I took a couple steps back and started to take a wide birth around it in the cover crop and that some beach started following me but luckily i was the faster one tonight. Good times.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> All set up in GT County. Sure looks and feels like a rutty night, let’s hope so. Good luck all.
> View attachment 593585


And there it is. I was thinking about asking if we could see another pic of the hoyt tonight haha. Hope you put some down with that bad boy.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

12Point said:


> #1 buck down. 10pt
> View attachment 593655
> View attachment 593657
> View attachment 593659


That's a hammer! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

12Point said:


> #1 buck down.
> 10pt
> View attachment 593655
> View attachment 593657
> View attachment 593659


Awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## Aaron Glupker (Sep 8, 2019)

12Point said:


> #1 buck down. 10pt
> View attachment 593655
> View attachment 593657
> View attachment 593659


Great Buck! Congrats, looking forward to hearing the story


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

12Point said:


> #1 buck down. 10pt
> View attachment 593655
> View attachment 593657
> View attachment 593659


Congrats heck of a buck!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats 12 point. That is a dandy.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Got the one I wanted since pics of it very happy pretty good 5
















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

